# New recordings



## Lyxen (Oct 29, 2012)

My band put out a new recording today. http://soundcloud.com/thelaffinghyenas/wanna-make-love-to-you-1

We are from Chicago so if you are around PM me for future show dates


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

wow, you guys are pretty good *followed*


----------

